# unknown architecture/ gpu-z not reading



## Noob midnight (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, im not sure where to start so i shall jot down the basic info.  Im running an acer aspire with windows xp dark edition.  i have had lots of problems with it so far.  I have had to repair it twice cause it had vista on it.  now i just recently wanted to start working with blender and that crashed my pc.  so i thought about updating my video card so i went to update gpu-z from 0.1.1 to latest. and for one its not reading any info on my pc the who table is blank where information should be i assume.  second when i was prompted for the update it just stayed blank.  So i went to the site and updated from there but it is staying on version 1.  not sure what to do here if i have to un install first version or manually put the driver into a file im not gonna mess around with this with out proper advice.  if anything else is need please let me know how i can help im trying to figure things out seeming not really good at this but willing to learn


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Your problem is most likely XP Dark Edition. It would help if you listed your system specifications as well.


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 18, 2010)

ok where do i get the system specification?
I figured that may as well be the problem i however can't afford to buy windows seven right now.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it a pre-built system? I assumed you know what hardware you have, sorry about that. As far as GPU-Z you don't need to update it. You just download the new one and run it. There's nothing to install.


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 18, 2010)

yes it is a prebuilt system.  its and acer aspire it came with vista but it had crashed my pc badly with its updates.  i then had a buddy whom fixed it and put in the windows xp dark edition.  now when i go to use the gpu-z it says driver not found.  so i am assuming that my pc is not reading things right i have had this problems before with a mp3's


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 18, 2010)

oh and i did download it but it still says im running o.1.1 and not the latest version.  i downloaded from the American site being from Canada. hmm other info is im running of 925 pentium processor D.  however im not getting all my information.  I got a dual hardrive. 250gb sata hard disk , super multi drive. 9-1 card reader. and unsure were to get any information on my video card it says im runing nivida


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 18, 2010)

ok i did some research and i got my specs for ya lol I've learned more lastnight than i have in the whole year so i put them on my drop down for you.  I also learned that i have a sis video card and not sure if this program works with that card the problem i may be facing is it sounds it was ment for the vista program however with my new xp/vista program i may be face'n compatibility problems.  and now mater what i do to look at acer's site i can't seem to get any info about my pc hmmmmm.  either way i can't get blender to work or the gpu-z to read my video card.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 18, 2010)

so here it is, when you download gpu-z, click "save" save to- desktop. then click on the new file, gpu-z doesnt update like other prgramg its is a .exe file when you download it therefore if you click on the old icon you always have it will be the old file, maybe delete gpu-z off your desktop first then download and save the new one


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 19, 2010)

ok, i tried your steps yet to no avail i still am coming up with empty values.  I shall try to delete/uninstall and start from a hard refresh tomorrow but im begining to wonder if i have the wrong gcu-z if its coming up for nviada *unsure of spelling* when I'm using a XP product when my graphics card is SiS mirage 3 graphics card.  I shall check into this forum tomorrow to see what you guys think.


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 19, 2010)

oh i saw this not sure if its irrelevant or not but the bus type that my card is, is AGP bus type


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

I just could be an unsupported card. You could try downloading the trial of Everest to see if it reads it, or just open the computer up and see if it's printed on the graphics card somewhere.


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 19, 2010)

disregard quote 9 as im learning as im going along.  So the further i go the more stumped i am.  I think i realise that i need a better graphic card for blender art.  I however can't explain why the gpu-z program is not getting any info so if there is a way to take a picture of the table let me know so i can show you guys.  my video card is working i assume or i shouldn't be able to play facebook games right/watch movies etc.  I will again try to re install the program after you advise, however i wanted to ask you guys if you know for any reason why blender would crash my computer on start up of the program?  I thought it might be that my graphic card is to weak not sure.


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 19, 2010)

ok I did open  up my pc earlier today, and all i saw was a small circle with the sis on it.  I ran pc wizard as well to get more info.  so im not sure on how to know if it is to be supported.  when i looked up the drivers for the acer aspire m1610 it has a VGA driver from your company so it should be supported.  i thinking the guy that set up my pc did something wrong in putting the original driver in possibly.  I'll open it up again tomorrow to find the card .  thanks for all your advice you guys i appreciate your time and effort to help me out.  I feel edgeUmicated now


----------



## Noob midnight (Jul 21, 2010)

uggg, damn when ever i full screen anything it goes to what looks like a benchmark video test help please what did i do.  I downloaded a new driver but it wouldn't let me install it.  so i don't think that was it.  I did a video benchmark test and was wondering if this did it.  man i don't want to have to do another reformat


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 21, 2010)

so are you plugging your monitor in next to where your mouse and keyboard get plugged in?? if so its onboard graphics, if you are plugging it in down near the bottom of the case its dedicated graphics. everywhere I look it says that model runs off a onboard SIS graphics controller and that would be the only reason gpu-z wouldnt support it.


----------

